# Dewalt DW735x planer at Amazon for $499?



## Clinegt (Jan 27, 2018)

Can someone check my sanity, Amazon has the Dewalt 735x, including the spare blades and feed trays for $100 less today?

Hope i'm Reading that right. I'll see if my order goes thru, says they have 20 in stock…

DEWALT DW735X Two-Speed Thickness Planer Package, 13-Inch


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Yes, that is a low price. 599 is the lowest I see any place else. With the DW734 at $399, this one at $499 is a pretty good purchase. Both are excellent planers. I've got the 734 with many hundreds of bf of hard wood through it, and I know people with the 735 who love it just as much. Nicer features and definitely worth the $100 more.

Maybe Home depot would match the price and save you having to order it?? Bring them proof.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

That's what I paid about 5 years ago. A good deal for today. Hope you get it. I love mine.


----------



## Clinegt (Jan 27, 2018)

Ok, so something must be wrong at Amazon today… same DW735x planer now says $439.99
They were nice enough to refund me the difference that I paid yesterday. So if anyone needs one, better order fast before they figure out something is wrong!

Good luck!


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

$439. Gotta be a mistake. I don't need one but when/if I ever come to replace mine I doubt I'll ever see a price like that. Anyone needing this item, It's lower than it will ever be.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Now it is $620.


----------



## Clinegt (Jan 27, 2018)

Still watching this on… its back at $499.99 for the DW735x….. the non-"x" version WITHOUT the feed tables and extra blades is a $100 more??
Here is the link…

DEWALT DW735X Two-Speed Thickness Planer Package, 13-Inch https://www.amazon.com/dp/B003OX9KME/ref=cm_sw_r_sms_tai_2CdQAbBFN6ZCE


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

Hopefully you bought one last week when they were $399 on ebay with the 20% off code.


----------



## SouthpawCA (Jul 19, 2009)

I realize this is an old post, however, when searching for the Dewalt 735x it's the first that came up … sooooo. Beware when buying major tools on Amazon. Check to see where it ships and is sold by. Currently the price is $533.07 which is awesome, however, it ships and is sold by CPO Outlets. Click on the link to CPO Outlets and you will find they are "best known for it's industry leading selection of FACTORY RECONDITIONED tools and equipment". A little further down you will see NEW. Click on that and you'll find the current new prices.

If you want a new tool you might get one, but mostly you'll get a reconditioned tool.

Just saying buyer beware. I've been burned once … that's enough especially when spending big bucks.


----------

